# Sust or Test E & Test C?



## Liamsmith2796 (Apr 25, 2019)

Hey guys! I’ve been experimenting with different types of test for a while. So far I’m absolutely in love with sustanon. Has anybody else had really great experiences with sustanon vs enanthate or cypionate? With enanthate I have to inject at least twice weekly or else I start to yo-yo. With sust I can usually inject just once a week and I don’t feel any yo-yo affect. Am I just an anomaly or have you guys experienced something similar? Would love to hear your opinion


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 25, 2019)

I'm assuming you dint feel that yo yo effect on sust because of the decanoate and isocaproate esters. It lasts much longer in the blood stream than cyp or enan. I've never used it but this could by why you feel that way.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 25, 2019)

The old saying test is test is true and all, but everyone has their favorite. I prefer cyp. Cant do sus cause of the prop.

But sus is a blend of short medium and loooong esters so your experience sounds about right.


----------



## Jin (Apr 26, 2019)

Waiting for the “Sus has to be pinned eod because of the prop” idiots.


----------



## Straight30weight (Apr 26, 2019)

Sus has to be pinned eod because of the prop


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 26, 2019)

I prefer cyp, muscles look denser/thicker with it
I had a more watery look with test e....almost as if I was on deca with it. 
Don't know how to explain that one. 

Same protocol with A.I. and dosage


----------



## Seeker (Apr 26, 2019)

Enanthate or cyp, don't matter to me. Used Sustanon in the past a few times and was pleased. First time my weight climbed to 260 lbs I used Sustanon and Anadrol. If you're someone who cycles on and off and runs pct in between then Sustanon is not a good choice due to the long wait till pct from last pin. Never had to deal with that whole pct thing myself.


----------



## maxmuscle1 (Apr 26, 2019)

I like all of them!  Test Cyp is my go to year round(TRT) but I love Sust/Omnas when I blast!!

Max


----------



## Liamsmith2796 (Apr 27, 2019)

I use Test Cyp year round as well for my TRT. I've had good experiences with that as well, but by the way my doctor has me doing it (every three weeks) i get terrible highs and lows. That's why sust was so attractive me to


----------



## Straight30weight (Apr 27, 2019)

Liamsmith2796 said:


> I use Test Cyp year round as well for my TRT. I've had good experiences with that as well, but by the way my doctor has me doing it (every three weeks) i get terrible highs and lows. That's why sust was so attractive me to


Your first order of business should be to stop that rollercoaster shit and start injecting once or twice a week.


----------



## Viduus (Apr 27, 2019)

I can feel the difference with cyp if I extend it 4-5 days. Not a big low but I feel a dip in how my body feels. I can’t imagine three weeks.


----------



## Liamsmith2796 (Apr 27, 2019)

Oh don't worry i take my own test and i have prescription. That's actually how i got into this. I hated how far apart the dosages were and how low they are so i just got my own testosterone. So i use prescription and UG test. I usually inject once a week when using sust and i usually just save the cyp. If i do use enanthate i inject at least twice a week. That roller coaster stuff sucks


----------



## Gadawg (Apr 28, 2019)

I cant imagine anyone can tell a difference between cypionate and enanthate.


----------



## Trump (Apr 28, 2019)

The labels have always gave it away to me



Gadawg said:


> I cant imagine anyone can tell a difference between cypionate and enanthate.


----------



## Liamsmith2796 (Apr 29, 2019)

I totally agree


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 29, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> I cant imagine anyone can tell a difference between cypionate and enanthate.



When you brew your own you get used to the smells


----------



## Gadawg (Apr 29, 2019)

Trump said:


> The labels have always gave it away to me



I cant read though.  I have a helper monkey do all my medications and dictation.


----------



## Jin (Apr 30, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> I cant read though.  I have a helper monkey do all my medications and dictation.



I thought we were friends.  Now I’m just your monkey?


----------



## Gadawg (Apr 30, 2019)

Jin said:


> I thought we were friends.  Now I’m just your monkey?




Sorry Jin.  I have a Life Partner Gorilla that does all my medications and dictation.


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 30, 2019)

in my experience at 300mg per ml the e stings the c does not


----------



## Gabriel (May 1, 2019)

In my experience,after running 4 or 5 runs of sust...,,the shorter esters require more frequent shots(a greatly debatable issue I might add) vs. the norm of twice aweek on the longer ester C or E...As, noted in this thread some can tell a differience between E and C...I don't....


----------



## motown1002 (May 1, 2019)

I cant tell a noticeable difference between test e and c either.  I always use test e, but not really any reason other than preference.  I don't know that there is a debate on the frequency of short esters though.


----------



## Jin (May 1, 2019)

motown1002 said:


> I cant tell a noticeable difference between test e and c either.  I always use test e, but not really any reason other than preference.  I don't know that there is a debate on the frequency of short esters though.



Um. If you can’t tell the difference, how could you have a valid preference? Just like the letter E more than C? :32 (19)::32 (19)::32 (19):


----------



## motown1002 (May 1, 2019)

I like the letter E better then the letter C.  :32 (20):


The reason for my preference is actually my body seems to respond better with E than C.  That may only apply to me.  :32 (11):


----------



## Jin (May 1, 2019)

motown1002 said:


> I like the letter E better then the letter C.  :32 (20):
> 
> 
> The reason for my preference is actually my body seems to respond better with E than C.  That may only apply to me.  :32 (11):




That means you CAN tell a difference 
Have you recently switched to decaf?


----------



## motown1002 (May 1, 2019)

Tough audience today.  Man.  lol  

I recently stopped drinking coffee.  That may have something to do with it.   

 Now that I think about it, I think I can even notice a distinct difference in the smell as well.  The E seems to smell like the morning air after a mild thunderstorm, where as the C smells like the afternoon breeze as it flows thru my neighbors laundry hanging outside to dry.  :32 (20):

You got me Jin.  You big Bastard.  lol


----------



## Jaydub (May 2, 2019)

Not that I could say I noticed a difference between the two, when given the choice I would always pick enanthate. I think it just became the norm for me. Hadn't even tried cyp until quite recently. That being said, I'm not against sust, but solid esters are better. I would rather mess with some prop on the front end of a cycle or something.


----------



## Gadawg (May 2, 2019)

Im staying low to moderate in all future blasts but if I was going to continue experimenting Id use all short esters for quick ups and fast clearing if something went south.  I dont mind pinning so even daily would be fine.  

Honestly, Id probably recommend prop to all first timers. We never know what their reactions would be and it'd be safer to be able to clear quicker.  Plus EOD pinning might weed out the high schoolers


----------

